# Nearest show to Devon please??



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Really want to attend a show, but not sure where or when they are?? 

Please help.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Are there.any???

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

not down this way, nearest was SWARE but you've missed that.
Kidderminster is next nearest :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> not down this way, nearest was SWARE but you've missed that.
> Kidderminster is next nearest :2thumb:


What and where are they please???

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Read the sections above - they tell you when and where the shows are.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah read a few last night... Shame there's none closer to Devon.. :-(

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

SWARE in Newport are looking to hold another later this year so just keep checking back


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

ukgeckos said:


> SWARE in Newport are looking to hold another later this year so just keep checking back


Thank you for the tip.. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

